# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Φοβερο αγχος χωρις ουσιαστικη αιτια

## Rainy

Καλησπερα,

Παρα πολλοι υποφερουν απο αγχος αλλοι λιγοτερο αλλοι περισσοτερο, το θεμα ειναι επιτελους να βρεθει μια θεραπεια μια λυση στο μαρτυριο.
Εδω κ 4 χρονια εχω διακυμανσεις αγχους εχω παρει σεροξατ το χω κοψει κ τωρα μετα απο χωρισμο κ αγχος στη δουλεια εφτασα σε σημειο να ξυπναω καθε πρωι με εμετο να εχω ενταση ολη μερα να μην με πιανει πια τοσο το ζαναξ το οποιο δεν θελω να παρω πανω απο 1.5 μγ τη μερα, σκεψεις οτι πεθαινω, δεν τρωω πολυ, αγχος σε σημειο να θελω να κοβω δεντρα, δεν μπορω να προγραμματισω να φυγω διακοπες φοβαμαι κ νιωθω ασχημα, κρισεις πανικου συχνα, δεν εχω ορεξη για τιποτα.
Εχω κανει ψυχοθεραπεια τωρα την ξαναρχισα.
Ψαχνω να βρω τροπους που θα βρω τον εαυτο μου παλι, να ζω οχι μονο σπιτι δουλεια κ αυτο με το ζορι.
Τα χαπια οκ ελαχιστα βοηθουν πια, αλλοι λενε γυμναστικη, γιογκα, διαλογισμο.
Ποσο πισω ειναι η ψυχιατρικη, ουσιαστικα νιωθω μονος να ψαχνω λυσεις να μειωσουν την ενταση, που τελικα θα παρω phd στην ψυχολογια.
Ελεος παιδια
Πως θα απαλλαγουμε απο σκεψεις θανατου, αγχος.
Ειχα φυσιολογικοτατα παιδικα χρονια μονο μια μανα λιγο αγχωμενη...
Φοβαμαι

----------


## ektoplasm

και γω εχω αγχος χωρις λογο και αιτια. οταν μεθαω μου φευγει και τα ξεχναω ολα , και απο αγχοτικος πλεον γινομαι αλκοολικος

----------


## thanasisGR

εγώ θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση. μπορεί το άγχος να προκαλέσει έντονη υπνηλία-αδυναμία-ζαλάδα?? όλη μέρα ζαλίζομαι σηκώνομαι από την καρεκλα και δεν έχω δύναμη νιώθω τόσο αδύναμος που νομίζω ότι θα πεσω κάτω.. όταν πάω να φάω με πιάνει ναυτία νομίζω ότι κουνιέμαι. τι έχω ρε παιδιά??? κάθισα πάλι και έκανα την βλακεία να ψάχνω στο internet και βρήκα τόσες σοβαρές ασθένειες.... και νομίζω ότι έχω μια από αυτές.. αλλα δεν ξέρω πια λολ :P

είναι πολύ περίεργο αυτό που έχω τώρα.. νιώθω αυτή την μυϊκή αδυναμία-ατονία αλλα έχω και δύναμη.. και ενέργεια μαζί.. με ενοχλούνε κάπως τα ματια. και νομίζω ότι η ζαλάδα έρχεται από τα ματια.. δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω.. και το άλλο που έχω είναι οτι δεν μπορώ να μείνω και πολύ ώρα όρθιος με πιάνει μια αστάθεια.. φοβάμαι παρα πολύ με όλα αυτά... νιώθω ορισμένες φορες κάτι δυνατές σουβλιές στο κεφάλι μου και αυτό με τρομάζει παρα πολύ..

μπορεί το άγχος να προκαλέσει τόσο περίεργα συμτώματα?? πραγματικά δεν έχω όρεξη πλέον να κάνω tpt.. κάθομαι συνεχεια στο pc και ακούω μουσική.. δεν έχω όρεξη να πάω πουθενά.. βαριέμαι να κάνω πράγματα που πρώτα έκανα.. νιώθω ότι έχω χάσει όλη μου την ενέργεια.. μήπως λόγο του υποθυροειδισμού? γιατί προκαλεί ήπια κατάθλιψη..

----------


## γιώτα2

Θαναση οταν ο θυρεοειδης ειναι ξερυθμισμενος ναι εχεις συμπτωματα καταθλιψης.διαφορετικα ολα αυτα μου θυμιζουν ψυχοσωματικα προβληματα.
ξερεις περασα αρκετα χρονια νοιωθοντας πονους ανεξηγητους,κατεληξα να πινω χαπια για αρρυθμια, ενοιωθα οτι εχω καρδιακο προβλημα αφου ειχα και εκτακτες συστολες αποδεδειγμενες κανοντας εξετασεις και οχι της φαντασιας μου,ειχα κατα περιοδους ιλιγγους δεν μπορουσα να σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι και ολα αυτα ηταν καμπανακια προειδοποιητικα για την καταθλιψη που επακολουθησε.καλο ειναι να προσπαθησεις να δεις τι ειναι αυτο που σε αγχωνει και να το αντιμετωπισεις νωρις.

----------


## ilianna

θαναση τα συμπτωματα που αναφερεις ειναι πολυ πιθανον να ειναι αυχενικο..με ταλιαπωρει καιρο τωρα.μην πανικοβαλεσαι.ψαξτο λιγο με εναν ορθοπεδικο

----------


## poulim

ΘΑΝΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΣΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΦΑΣΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ...ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ(ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΦΟΒΗΚΟΣ)ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑΝ ΤΙΤΠΟΤΑ!!!Η ΦΑΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΝΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ...ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΞΕΣ ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ?ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΗΣ CLUB ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΟΡΑΦΟΒΙΑ...ΟΛΕΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΕΝΑ,ΤΙΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΓΑΜ##^[email protected]ΝΟΥ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ,ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΟΤΙ Η ΚΑΚΗ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΑΝ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ(ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ,ΥΠΝΗΛΙΑ ,ΑΤΟΝΙΑ,ΚΤΛ)...ΕΓΡΑΦΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ, ΚΑΙ ΒΓΑΖΑΝΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΩΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΕΣ...ΕΓΩ ΛΕΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΨΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΟΛΑ ΣΤΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΜΑΣ,ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΟΥΣΙΩΔΗ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ...ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ...ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ,ΚΑΙ ΑΓΧΩΘΗΑΚΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ..ΧΑΧΑΧΑ  :Stick Out Tongue:  ΔΛΔ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΣΚΕΨΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΝΟΣ...ΕΓΩ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ,ΑΥΡΙΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ...ΟΤΙ ΝΑΝΑΙ...ΜΙΑ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΤΟ ΕΞΗΣ:ΑΦΟΥ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ,ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ?ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΣΥΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ...

----------


## ζωζα

καλημερα εχω 15 χρονια αυτα που αναφερει ο θανασηςκαι ειμαι μονο 28.ολη μερα ασταθεια σαν να νιωθω τους παλμους και τρεμουλ0 εσωτερικο και αδυναμια.δεν μπορω να παω πουθενα ολα τα κανω με το ζορι δεν αντεχω αλλο.τωρα ξεκινησα ομοιοπαθητικη.λετε να κοιταξω κι εγω αυχενα?μονο αυτο και καρδια δεν εχω τσεκαρει εξωνυχιστικα.ειναι αλλοι που ταλαιπωρουνται τοοοοοσα χρονια?δεν αντεχωωωωωωωωωω αλλοοοοοοοοοοοοο :Mad:

----------


## poulim

> καλημερα εχω 15 χρονια αυτα που αναφερει ο θανασηςκαι ειμαι μονο 28.ολη μερα ασταθεια σαν να νιωθω τους παλμους και τρεμουλ0 εσωτερικο και αδυναμια.δεν μπορω να παω πουθενα ολα τα κανω με το ζορι δεν αντεχω αλλο.τωρα ξεκινησα ομοιοπαθητικη.λετε να κοιταξω κι εγω αυχενα?μονο αυτο και καρδια δεν εχω τσεκαρει εξωνυχιστικα.ειναι αλλοι που ταλαιπωρουνται τοοοοοσα χρονια?δεν αντεχωωωωωωωωωω αλλοοοοοοοοοοοοο


Ο ΑΥΧΕΝΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΣΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΣΥΣΣΩΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ...ΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΛΗ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ,ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ...ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ...

----------


## poulim

> εγώ θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση. μπορεί το άγχος να προκαλέσει έντονη υπνηλία-αδυναμία-ζαλάδα?? όλη μέρα ζαλίζομαι σηκώνομαι από την καρεκλα και δεν έχω δύναμη νιώθω τόσο αδύναμος που νομίζω ότι θα πεσω κάτω.. όταν πάω να φάω με πιάνει ναυτία νομίζω ότι κουνιέμαι. τι έχω ρε παιδιά??? κάθισα πάλι και έκανα την βλακεία να ψάχνω στο internet και βρήκα τόσες σοβαρές ασθένειες.... και νομίζω ότι έχω μια από αυτές.. αλλα δεν ξέρω πια λολ :P
> 
> είναι πολύ περίεργο αυτό που έχω τώρα.. νιώθω αυτή την μυϊκή αδυναμία-ατονία αλλα έχω και δύναμη.. και ενέργεια μαζί.. με ενοχλούνε κάπως τα ματια. και νομίζω ότι η ζαλάδα έρχεται από τα ματια.. δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω.. και το άλλο που έχω είναι οτι δεν μπορώ να μείνω και πολύ ώρα όρθιος με πιάνει μια αστάθεια.. φοβάμαι παρα πολύ με όλα αυτά... νιώθω ορισμένες φορες κάτι δυνατές σουβλιές στο κεφάλι μου και αυτό με τρομάζει παρα πολύ..
> 
> μπορεί το άγχος να προκαλέσει τόσο περίεργα συμτώματα?? πραγματικά δεν έχω όρεξη πλέον να κάνω tpt.. κάθομαι συνεχεια στο pc και ακούω μουσική.. δεν έχω όρεξη να πάω πουθενά.. βαριέμαι να κάνω πράγματα που πρώτα έκανα.. νιώθω ότι έχω χάσει όλη μου την ενέργεια.. μήπως λόγο του υποθυροειδισμού? γιατί προκαλεί ήπια κατάθλιψη..


 ΘΑΝΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΣΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΦΑΣΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ...ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ(ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΦΟΒΗΚΟΣ)ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑΝ ΤΙΤΠΟΤΑ!!!Η ΦΑΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΝΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ...ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΞΕΣ ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ?ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΗΣ CLUB ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΟΡΑΦΟΒΙΑ...ΟΛΕΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΕΝΑ,ΤΙΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΓΑΜ##^[email protected]ΝΟΥ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ,ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΟΤΙ Η ΚΑΚΗ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΑΝ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ(ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ,ΥΠΝΗΛΙΑ ,ΑΤΟΝΙΑ,ΚΤΛ)...ΕΓΡΑΦΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ, ΚΑΙ ΒΓΑΖΑΝΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΩΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΕΣ...ΕΓΩ ΛΕΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΨΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΟΛΑ ΣΤΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΜΑΣ,ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΟΥΣΙΩΔΗ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ...ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ...ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ,ΚΑΙ ΑΓΧΩΘΗΑΚΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ..ΧΑΧΑΧΑ ΔΛΔ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΣΚΕΨΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΝΟΣ...ΕΓΩ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ,ΑΥΡΙΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ...ΟΤΙ ΝΑΝΑΙ...ΜΙΑ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΤΟ ΕΞΗΣ:ΑΦΟΥ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ,ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ?ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΣΥΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ...

----------


## souzero7

> και γω εχω αγχος χωρις λογο και αιτια. οταν μεθαω μου φευγει και τα ξεχναω ολα , και απο αγχοτικος πλεον γινομαι αλκοολικος


re pedia auto me alkol to patheno kai egw tora teleutea pinw me tin parea m kai eimai mes to kefi den me niazei tpt! kai to kalhtero to prwi pou xipnaw den exw apoprosopioish gia kanena pentaoro toulaxiston ..... koufo? (auto den simenei oti prepi na ginoume mpekrides omos etsi...)

----------


## Deep purple

Πόσο καλά το ξέρω αυτό, άγχος χωρίς λόγο ή καλύτερα άγχος για τα πάντα. Αν η διάγνωση είναι αγχώδης διαταραχή, τα αντικαταθλιπτικά βοηθούν πολύ. Εμένα πάντως με βοηθήσανε. Και γω κάποτε έπινα αλκοόλ, σα φάρμακο όπως αποδείχτηκε, έλα όμως που την επόμενη μέρα σου τινάζει το άγχος στα ύψη...αν έχετε άγχος παιδιά μακριά απο τέτοιες χημείες.

----------


## psitpsat

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
(σπαμ, διαφημιστικό μήνυμα)

----------


## alra

καλησπερα!δυστυχως ανηκω και εγω σε αυτη την κατηγορια.μεχρι στιγμης τα ψυχοσωματικα συμπτωματα που ειχα ειναι εκτακτες συστολες και πονακια στη καρδια.το τελευταιο μηνα ομως παθαινω κατι στον υπνο μου που πραγματικα με τρομαζει.οταν με παιρνει ο υπνος νοιωθω μια εσωτερικη τρεμουλα,κατι σαν να τρεμει η καρδια μου και ξαφνικα επειδη δεν μπορω να το αντεξω ξυπναω.και αυτο επαναλαμβανεται πολλες φορες.μηπως εχει συμβει κατι αναλογο σε κανεναν απο εσας?ευχαριστω

----------


## sunb90

γεια σας,και εγω αντιμετωπιζα εντονο αγχος χωρις καποιο ιδιαιτερο λογο πριν περιπου 3-4 μηνες,οταν το παθαινα ενιωθα οτι θα σκασω,δεν μπορουσα καλα να αναπνευσω,ειχα αρυθμιες,αλλα μετα που σταματησα να πινω νερο απο την βρυση και επινα εμφιαλωμενο,αμεσως σχεδον ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα σταματησαν εντελως να εμφανιζονται

----------


## 66psy

> γεια σας,και εγω αντιμετωπιζα εντονο αγχος χωρις καποιο ιδιαιτερο λογο πριν περιπου 3-4 μηνες,οταν το παθαινα ενιωθα οτι θα σκασω,δεν μπορουσα καλα να αναπνευσω,ειχα αρυθμιες,αλλα μετα που σταματησα να πινω νερο απο την βρυση και επινα εμφιαλωμενο,αμεσως σχεδον ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα σταματησαν εντελως να εμφανιζονται


ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ!
εχω δοκιμασει πολλα, αλλα το νερο δεν μου περασε απο το νου

----------

